# I'm now in Team-BHP too.........



## Ponmayilal (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi friends, I am now an active member of Team-BHP forum too.

Have a look at my intro there, here .

I am curious to know whether anybody else here, is a member there too.


----------



## Krow (Nov 14, 2009)

I've heard that it's very difficult to join. Not much of an Auto freak, but still, I wanna know more about your experience.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 16, 2009)

I never felt any difficulty at all.

But yes, they are very particular about a certain tough posting etiquette which they expect of their members. These are adequately brought out in the Announcements section of the forum.

No SMS or slang, proper capitalisation and punctuation, no abusive language using special characters are but a few.

In the registration process one is required to give a not-more than-60 words writeup on "Why Team-BHP". It is here that most people seem to tumble down. I understand that this test has come up recently - may be a year back and before that it was a free entry for one and all.

At some place in the forum, the administrators have even mentioned that it is not even essential that one should be a car-enthusiast to be a member. If so, then it boils down to one's ability to express himself in proper and fluent English.

I did not even go through the announcements section before registering, and that seems to be a mistake.

I wrote something casually for I had always believed that my English is good and impeccable. I also shun SMS language and slang and had never approved it - though once in a while, I had deviated even in this forum in a mild form, here and there, just for the kick of it.

My first registration was not approved. I was indeed furious but then after the initial upsurge of the emotion died, I went through the Announcements section.

During the second attempt, I did not change much of what I wrote earlier but restricted it to 60 words ( the first one was a little more than that), broke down the compound and complex sentences (my usual style) to simple sentences and ahaaay... now I had many full stops and I rigorously applied the "one space after any punctuation" rule which I presume they look for with a hawk's eye and then to my delight , I was in.

There are people who had persistently tried umpteen times for over a year and more and finally got in. There are people who succeeded in their first attempt and I presume that many gave up disgusted. ( One can find threads running on this subject in various forums, with members showering their choicest abuses on team-BHP and I had gone through these too.) And yes, not more than two smilies in a post or else the mods' wrath turns on you.

That said, the contents of the Team BHP forum,including the search function is totally accessible to one and all. For any automobile related info you can always look into it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2009)

Congo...oops Congrats...oops Congratulations!


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah congratulations. I think I need to practice that avoiding slang/SMS lingo bit a lot to get in. Anyway, congratulations.


----------



## dreams (Nov 17, 2009)

I am a member there for a long time, but not active much. Recently tried to be active and got pissed of by their so called admins/mods.

I was concentrating on the off-topic sections other than cars et all. Recently started some threads, but got closed due to various reasons. One thread was allowed one time and after 2 days, it was also closed. Got furious and wrote a PM to the mods there expressing my anger and also asked them to close my account. Nothing has happened.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 18, 2009)

Glad to know that you are a member of Team-BHP forum, though not active. I have almost given-up finding another one and was wondering how in this large community of almost 80000, this could be true.

True, that many members feel suffocated there. In fact a group left and started their own forum gearheads.in.

That said, one cannot still deny the fact that it continues to be the most popular. Inspite of the not-so-well-taken membership approval procedure, the membership continues to grow and I find atleast five or more new members introducing themselves every day.

I guess I have seen your post somewhere (may be techenclave or mouthshut) on your bitter experience. I remember one sentence in it, atleast partially : " They don't even know the difference between ....... and ........." (fill-in the blanks for I do not remember). It must have been about some formats. Was that you?


----------



## Stuge (Nov 18, 2009)

hmm Its just a forum like many others.Regarding forum etiquttes, it is something that people need to understand .Many fellas think they can't be seen in virtual world means they  go on posting anything they like .

@Ponmayilal:Congrats to you on joining a new forum


----------



## kalpik (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm also a member since long! But i find myself too much of a noob to participate in the discussions there  For me, the forum is readonly


----------



## dreams (Nov 18, 2009)

Ponmayilal said:


> Glad to know that you are a member of Team-BHP forum, though not active. I have almost given-up finding another one and was wondering how in this large community of almost 80000, this could be true.
> 
> True, that many members feel suffocated there. In fact a group left and started their own forum gearheads.in.
> 
> ...


I dont think I have posted my bitter experience anywhere other than digit. Infact, I was about to start a new thread regarding this and at the right time saw ur thread and posted my experience.
I have shown my disgust to one of the mod there Eddie and he was also convince @ my point and even he had mentioned that he will talk to the other mods and revive the closed thread. But nothing happened.
I have not created any thread that is out of their rules. It was a off topic section and I started a thread in the same. In fact, the same thread is avail in this section too!!!
The seagate 250GB thread I have started.
Funny thing is, when you post a reply or start a new thread, the same will be sent for moderation. Only after the thread is approved, the same will be seen in the sections.
The thread I started was moderated and was seen for 2 days.
The 3rd day, I received a PM from GTO (another mod) stating that the thread I have started is not approved and so closed. The reason they have given is, off-topic threads are not allowed in their forum. But, I have started this thread in the right section.
But, I have seen many useless posts getting approved and getting many hits since it was started by someone who is not having a status as newbie.

This is the reason I quit from there, no offense on them. But this is my opinion. When I quit, I conveyed the above same things to their MOD.

It seems, a newbie cant start a new thread in their huge forum.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 19, 2009)

So that was not you. OK. But it was a compu guy. He had also posted on the non-car related Gadgets,computer and software section. ( While the first 25 posts by a newbie are subject to scrutiny by the mods before they appear on the forum, I have not come across any specific bar on newbies starting a new thread and I presume that there must have been some confusion amongst the mods themselves on this.)

While what he had posted was technically correct, the mods seems to have interfered and warned him that he should desist posting wrong information. He blew his top, shouted at them and quit.

Come to think of it, it is absolutely futile to post such technical matters to an audience not related with it or wedded to it except the "nursery rhymes" type.  ( If they want, they can always look into related forums)

I entered Team BHP mainly to look into user experiences and to share my actual experiences as a user of an automobile and not to discuss about turbocharging, synchromesh Gears or the best suited video codec pack for Windows. One has to change colors according to the environs. That's my take on it.


----------



## dreams (Nov 19, 2009)

lol..I agree. Its each person's perspective. but it is a good forum for car/bike enthu's.


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 19, 2009)

Congrats Ponmayilal. I guess its a vindication of your enthusiasm about automobiles.

I have already expressed my angst on 'Spark' thread in this section. IMO it remains a snooty forum.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

If I ever join Team-BHP, then I'll put in your name as referrer Mr. *Ponmayilal*. Btw, does your name have anything to do with a Peacock?


----------

